# Looking for titanium wire for temp control



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Apparently the code is ti01. I want to use it on an ipv4s.


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/15)

TA1 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ta1-titanium-wire


----------



## ComplexChaos (18/10/15)

We have some available, 26 & 30g : http://www.complexchaos.com/products/titanium-wire-temp-control

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

